# GION "ITALIA" '80s



## HPL (May 7, 2020)

Giovanni Pelizzoli built frame shortly after he sold off his "Ciocc" brand (early '80s), and before he started making frames branded with his name. Pronounced like "Joan", not  gi'on. Apparently there were very few of these frames made; a little over 100 by some accounts, but under 200 regardless. I have seen only 2 or 3 other examples; not all with the same tubing or features (one with "aero" top mount down tube shifters). This is built with Columbus SL tubing, 27.2mm ID seat tube. Frame is built by Giovanni himself, signed and stamped as such. He had made his name with his previous brand and did not need to concern himself with the commercial aspects of frame building; merely wanting to build small volume high quality custom frames to the user's specifications. The frame and finish are a testament to this; no decals! I am finishing this bike with early to mid '80s Campy Super Record components. Maybe will complete this year upon obtaining final missing components. I have been getting parts for it over the past 1 1/2 years, but still looking for the right parts to complete the build. If anyone has further information regarding this marque l would appreciate it.


----------



## juvela (May 7, 2020)

-----

Thank you for posting this beauty!

What year and model is the feline?

(may have asked anent this previously)

-----


----------



## HPL (May 7, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thank you for posting this beauty!
> 
> ...



Hi Juvela,
You did ask before but no problem; it's a 2001 XJ8, my "parts" car for a 2000, although it still runs; there is a computer glitch that affected the rear end traction, thus I have no confidence with it on the road. I had posted this bike frame on "BF", and thought I'd see if anyone here had some info and/or another example of one. I'll probably do the same with a couple of other frames I've previously posted on "BF". I never check to see who is "cross-pollinating" between sites. Good to see a recognized name. Hope things are going okay for you in this crazy time we're experiencing.


----------



## juvela (May 8, 2020)

-----

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my somewhat OT query!

Am an elderly duddy-fuddy who has reached the age where cognition, memory and eyesight are all swirling perilously about the plughole.

"Thought" the hood looked like an XJ serie machine.  So was at least somewhat on target there...

Enjoy your MCB - one o' me fave makers.

-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2020)

-----

forgot to say -

always recall me first sighting of a Pelizzoli built machine

it belonged to one of the mechanics at a local shop

sighting date ~1974

it was Ciocc badged and had been done for the SCIC professional team, so was tranferred with both names

livery was the SCIC one of white with black trim    

thanks again

-----


----------

